# Buscó a su padre número uno en los bares y boliches del luga



## lellolelotti

Ciao a tutti,
                Sto traducendo un racconto argentino, e mi sono trovato davanti a questa frase:

Buscó a su padre número uno en los bares y *boliches* del lugar.

Ho tradotto: 

Cercò suo padre numero uno nei bar e nelle *botteghe* della zona.

Botteghe non funziona. sul RAE mi dice che boliche sarebbe 
Arg. y Ur. Bar, discoteca.

Visto che bar l'ho messo prima che potrei inserire? Locali? Premetto che il padre non fa l'artigiano. Il bambino lo sta cercando e alla fine lo troverà in un bar a bere grappa.


----------



## Amg86

¿qué tal taberna?


----------



## lellolelotti

Amg86 said:


> ¿qué tal taberna?



Sí, me gusta


----------



## pattyfashiion

Scusa se disturbo ma la parola bottega in spagnolo esiste:

*bodega**.*


(Del lat. _apothēca,_ y este del gr. ἀποθήκη, depósito, almacén).

*1.     * f. Lugar donde se guarda y cría el vino.

*2.     * f. Almacén de vinos.

*3.     * f. Tienda de vinos.
_---__
_


----------



## Amg86

*M*a cosa vuole dire "padre número uno"? *I*l bambino a più d'un padre?


----------



## lellolelotti

E allora scrivere solo:

Cercò suo padre numero uno nei bar e nei negozi della zona.

Ha un padre biologico (il numero uno) e un patrigno (il numero due). E' un suo modo per differenziarli.


----------



## El tano trucho

Salve a tutti.
Non sono argentino ma mastico _castellano rioplatense _e mi pare la traduzione di *boliches* con "locali", come suggerito detto da lellolellotti stesso, calzi a pennello. Non penso proprio che l'autore, infatti, si riferisca a negozi o botteghe, giacché *boliche *l'ho sentito usare solo nel contesto di locali "per divertirsi" (che poi ci sia gente che si diverta facendo shopping, è un'altra questione  )

Saluti,

ETT


----------



## MOMO2

lellolelotti said:


> Buscó a su padre número uno en los bares y *boliches* del lugar.
> 
> Ho tradotto:
> 
> Cercò suo padre numero uno nei bar e nelle *botteghe* della zona.
> 
> Botteghe non funziona. sul RAE mi dice che boliche sarebbe
> Arg. y Ur. Bar, discoteca.


 
Ciao.
Per cominciare non metterei "suo padre numero uno" ma "il padre numero uno" perché in italiano non si mette il possessivo di solito. "Il padre" è già il padre della persona di cui si sta parlando.

Veniamo a "boliche". 
Se è un luogo in cui si balla potresti tradurlo come "balera", se invece é un bar, per non ripeterti potresti usare parole tipo "vineria" o "bisca". 

O, in alternativa potresti cambiare il "bar" iniziale e mettere "locali e bar".

Spero di essere stata utile.
Momo2



Amg86 said:


> ma cosa vuole dire "padre número uno"? il bambino a più d'un padre?


 
Credo proprio di sì. E la cosa non mi sorprende!


----------



## lellolelotti

MOMO2 said:


> Ciao.
> Per cominciare non metterei "suo padre numero uno" ma "il padre numero uno" perché in italiano non si mette il possessivo di solito. "Il padre" è già il padre della persona di cui si sta parlando.
> 
> Veniamo a "boliche".
> Se è un luogo in cui si balla potresti tradurlo come "balera", se invece é un bar, per non ripeterti potresti usare parole tipo "vineria" o "bisca".
> 
> O, in alternativa potresti cambiare il "bar" iniziale e mettere "locali e bar".
> 
> Spero di essere stata utile.
> Momo2



Caro MOMO2, locali mi piace! Riguardo al numero 1 o 2, visto che si ripete allo sfinimento lungo tutto il racconto, in questo caso l'ho messo, ma in molto altri ho solo messo "il padre numero uno". Dipende un po' anche dal contesto o dal voler stressare o meno la possessività! Che in italiano non si metta di solito il possessivo è un discorso relativo (la rima non è voluta!).
A volte ci vuole e altre no, non credi?


----------



## Lexinauta

lellolelotti said:


> ...sul RAE mi dice che boliche sarebbe
> Arg. y Ur. Bar, discoteca.


 
In questo caso non va. Sarebbe meglio la definizione anteriore:

_*8.* m. And., Arg., Bol., Par. y Ur._ Establecimiento comercial o industrial de poca importancia, especialmente el que se dedica al despacho y consumo de bebidas y comestibles.

Ossìa che 'boliche' è una piccola bottega senza importanza, di seconda categoria (ma non so come si può dire in italiano ).


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> In questo caso non va. Sarebbe meglio la definizione anteriore:
> 
> _*8.* m. And., Arg., Bol., Par. y Ur._ Establecimiento comercial o industrial de poca importancia, especialmente el que se dedica al despacho y consumo de bebidas y comestibles.
> 
> Ossìa che 'boliche' è una piccola bottega senza importanza, di seconda categoria (ma non so come si può dire in italiano ).


¿Podrías decirlo 'botteguccia?

La definición *8 *es bastante buena.
Siendo que lo busca por bares y boliches, quizá boliche se puede traducir *'cantina'*
Tengo un recuerdo de los bares de Chile muy diferente a lo que son los bares italianos. Eran prohibido a los menores de edad. Se servían bebidas alcohólicas. En cambio eran la 'fuentes de soda' el equivalente a los bares italianos, y solo se podían servir cervezas como bebidas alcohólicas.
Todo esto muchos años atrás.
No sé hoy.
gg


----------



## 0scar

Bar, boliche, café eran la misma cosa. 
Yo traduciría boliche como caffè.


----------



## MOMO2

lellolelotti said:


> Caro MOMO2, locali mi piace! Riguardo al numero 1 o 2, visto che si ripete allo sfinimento lungo tutto il racconto, in questo caso l'ho messo, ma in molto altri ho solo messo "il padre numero uno". Dipende un po' anche dal contesto o dal voler stressare o meno la possessività! Che in italiano non si metta di solito il possessivo è un discorso relativo (la rima non è voluta!).
> A volte ci vuole e altre no, non credi?


 
Per il possessivo sono d'accordo che a volte ci vuole e a volte no. Ma secondo me se parli di una persona che cerca il padre viene bene dirlo senza il possessivo.
E della "balera" che mi dici? Ne esistono ancora, ma sono poche. Ci si balla, si beve, e non sono mai posti di lusso né di classe ...

Ciao e buon lavoro


----------



## gatogab

> E della "balera" che mi dici? Ne esistono ancora, ma sono poche. Ci si balla, si beve, e non sono mai posti di lusso né di classe ...


Tutto dipende dal contesto, perche 'boliche' potrebbe essere anche il vecchio '_vini e olii'..._Te lo ricordi?
Voglio dire che i nostri 'boliches' sono un pò di tutto quanto detto. Tocca a te, che leggi la storia, scegliere quello più adatto.
Saluti.
gg


----------



## Alverto

Lexinauta said:


> Ossìa che 'boliche' è una piccola bottega senza importanza, di seconda categoria (ma non so come si può dire in italiano ).



In ordine di "eleganza", direi: 
- Taverna
- osteria
- bettola (questa è proprio di infimo ordine).


----------



## argentinodebsas

Me parece que el significado depende de la fecha en que fue escrito el texto. Si es de hace poco, boliche sería más bien una discoteca o un bar moderno en el que pasan música; si es de hace mucho, una cantina o taberna.


----------

